# Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage



## Learcor (20. Dezember 2010)

*Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

Hallo PCGHXler,
ich bin nun stolzer besitzer einer Heimkinoanlage (Teufel Concept M90 FCR). 
Dies ist meine erste Anlage und an vielen Stellen fehlt mir das Grundwissen, deshalb wende ich mich an euch und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.


Soviel ich weiß fehlt mir jetzt nur noch ein gescheiter Verstärker und genau da kommt ihr ins Spiel. Der Verstärker sollte nich all zu teuer sein, aber ich möchte auch nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Also, um so billiger um so besser, aber ein gewisse Qualität möchte ich schon haben.

Worauf muss ich denn überhaupt achten bei einem Verstärker?


Verwenden möchte ich das ganze dann in meine Schlafzimmer am Fernseher. Zurzeit habe ich noch einen alten Röhrenfernseher aber in absehbarer Zeit werde ich ihn mit eine LED/LCD Fernseher ersetzen
Der Raum hat  ungefähr die Mase 4m x 4m.




So, ich hoffe ich ihr könnt mir helfen und ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus für eure Hilfe.



mfg,
Learcor


----------



## p00nage (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

also bei den boxen kannst kaum was falsch machen, was hast für erwartungen am avr?


----------



## Learcor (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*



p00nage schrieb:


> also bei den boxen kannst kaum was falsch machen, was hast für erwartungen am avr?


 
Das hört sich ja schonmal nicht schlecht an.
Wenn du mir verrätst was ein avr ist, antworte ich dir. Wie schon gesagt, mir fehlen die Kenntnisse an allen Ecken und Enden.

Allgemein habe ich ans System nicht sonderlich große Erwartungen. Ich bin schon damit zufrieden wenn die sauber laufen und keine Nebengeräusche wie z.B. ein dauerndes Rauschen produzieren.

Also welchen (nicht all zu teuren Verstärker) könnt ihr mir dazu empfehlen?
Ich habe mich schon etwas eingelesen und da war meist die Reden von Yamaha.

Worauf muss ich beim Kauf achten? 
Dann schaue ich mich hier in den Gechäften etwas um.


----------



## Portvv (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

Denon AVR-1611 waere  mein tip


----------



## Xion4 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

Yep, und wenn es zu teuer ist und nicht zuviel Leistung und SchnickSchnack benötigt wird, dann halt den 1311.


----------



## Malk (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

Was stelslt du fuer Ansprueche an den Verstaerker? SOll er z.B. Radio empfangen koennen? Muss er ueber HDMI angeschlossen werden oder wuerde ein optischer/coaxialer Anschluss reichen? So koennte man viel Geld sparen....


----------



## p00nage (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

wenn man viel ausstattung will sollte man find ich bei den low end zu den onkyo greifen, auch wenn sie mir nicht wirklich gefallen


----------



## Sash (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

denon 1611 oder denon 1911, wenn du später auf 7.1 aufrüsten willst.
und avr heißt audio-video receiver. verstärker werden eigentlich nur noch die für stereo genannt.


----------



## p00nage (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*



Sash schrieb:


> denon 1611 oder denon 1911, wenn du später auf 7.1 aufrüsten willst.
> und avr heißt audio-video receiver. verstärker werden eigentlich nur noch die für stereo genannt.


 Bei dir gibts keine andere marke wie denon oder? und wenn der TE auf 3D verzichten kann würde ich sogar nen auslaufmodell wählen da kann man noch einiges sparen


----------



## Sash (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

glaub nicht das du noch einen 1910 findest.. naja vielleicht doch. aber die paar euro mehr und dafür hdmi 1.4 wärs mir wert.. und klar gibts andere marken, aber die können sich die meisten nicht leisten. zb bong & olufsen, oder burmann oder wie man die den namen schreibt..


----------



## Learcor (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*



Malk schrieb:


> Was stelslt du fuer Ansprueche an den Verstaerker? SOll er z.B. Radio empfangen koennen? Muss er ueber HDMI angeschlossen werden oder wuerde ein optischer/coaxialer Anschluss reichen? So koennte man viel Geld sparen....



Klarer Sound ohne kinster und rascheln und ein USB-Schnittstelle zum Musik hören sollte vorhanden sein. 
Mit HDMI kann man doch nur Bilder übertragen oder irre ich mich?




p00nage schrieb:


> Bei dir gibts keine andere marke wie denon oder?  und wenn der TE auf 3D verzichten kann würde ich sogar nen auslaufmodell  wählen da kann man noch einiges sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie 3D?
Auslaufmodell und einiges sparen kling schon mal nicht schlecht
Es muss nicht der beste AVR sein, ehr so ein P/L Ding für Otto normalverbraucher der dann auch für ein paar Jahre seinen Dienst macht.



Allgemeine Fragen:
Wo schließe ich denn den AVR überhaupt an? 
Am Sat Reciver oder wenn eingebaut direkt am Fernseher oder?
Muss der Sat Reciver dann auch 5.1 tauglich sein oder übernimmt das alles der AVR?


----------



## p00nage (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

naja mit dem AVR verwaltest du eig alles  schliest sat reciever und so drauf an und gibts halt bild an tv weiter und sound an die boxen  naja HDMI 1.3 ist nicht 3D fähig also vom bild her . Nur bei USB stellen muss ich passen, da kenn ich mich nicht mit aus wer da was hat


----------



## Sash (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

du schliesst am avr alles mit hdmi an was du brauchst, also sat-receiver, kabel-receiver, ps3, blu ray player, pc, und ka was du so hast. dann gehst du nur noch mit einem hdmi kabel direkt zum tv. den tv immer auf hdmi 1 lassen, und die quelle wählst du dann am avr. bei nem denon avr müßtest du auch den hdmi eingängen einen namen geben können wie zb blu ray player usw.. und den ton greift der sich automatisch ab. wegen 3d, um 3d zu haben brauchst du ja hdmi 1.4 und nicht 1.3. für alle fälle, auch wenn dein tv das NOCH nicht hat, würde ich jetzt schon einen aktuellen avr wie den denon 1611 holen, der hat hdmi 1.4 somit bist du in zukunft gut gerüstet. der 1611 müßte um die 350€ kosten, der 1911 um die 100€ teurer. noch fragen?


----------



## Learcor (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

Sash 
Vielen vielen Dank. Jetzt hab ich s endlich kapiert. 

Am  VSR  sollte man also wikrlich nicht sparen.
Gibts aber auser diesem Denon XXXX auch noch andere gute VSR?


----------



## Sash (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

avr..
onkyo, yamaha, harman kardon..

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=denon+1611


----------



## Madz (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

Mal eine Frage zwischendrin: Hast du vorm Kauf der Lautsprecher ein, bessere mehrere Hi-Fi Fachhändler aufgesucht und dich beraten lassen bzw. mehrere Boxensysteme gehört und dich danach bewusst für die Teufel entschieden? Oder bist du mit beiden Beinen und vollem Anlauf in den Fettnapf mit der Aufschrift "Anfängerfehler gesprungen, ergo hast "taub" einfach nach Tests gekauft?

Solltest du zweiteres getan haben, bitte ich dich inständig einige Hi-Fi Geschäfte aufzusuchen und selbst zu vergleichen. Es gibt nämlich eine ganze Menge Lautsprecher, die viel besser klingen als Teufel.

Von denen halte ich 0.0000 garnichts.


Eine sehr lebhafte Diskussion fan vor ein paar Tagen hier statt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...auch-deutschland-erhaeltlich.html#post2505489


Bitte lies mal und überdenke deine Entscheidung evtl noch einmal!


----------



## Learcor (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*



Madz schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zwischendrin: Hast du vorm Kauf der Lautsprecher ein, bessere mehrere Hi-Fi Fachhändler aufgesucht und dich beraten lassen bzw. mehrere Boxensysteme gehört und dich danach bewusst für die Teufel entschieden? Oder bist du mit beiden Beinen und vollem Anlauf in den Fettnapf mit der Aufschrift "Anfängerfehler gesprungen, ergo hast "taub" einfach nach Tests gekauft?
> 
> Solltest du zweiteres getan haben, bitte ich dich inständig einige Hi-Fi Geschäfte aufzusuchen und selbst zu vergleichen. Es gibt nämlich eine ganze Menge Lautsprecher, die viel besser klingen als Teufel.
> 
> ...




Tja, ich muss dich leider enttäuschen. Ich hab die Boxen von meinem Onkel geschenkt bekommen. Der hat schon seit Jahren ne fettere Anlage und jetzt hat er mir sein alten Boxen geschenkt. 
Ich hatte gar nicht vor mir Boxen zu kaufen, aber einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul, wie es so schön heißt.
Dass sich die Meinungen über Teufel-Produkte trennen ist mir allerdings schon bekannt und ich hätte mir wahrscheinlich auch nie welche selbst gekauft. Jetzt habe ich sie aber und da will ich sie zumindest probieren. Sollte es wirklich gar nicht gefallen, kann man die ja immernoch verkaufen.



Ich hätte da noch ne Frage:
Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich den Denon 1311 holen (erst im neuen Jahr, Ende Januar). Kann ich den denn auch am Pc anstecken?
 Der Pc hat ne OnBoard Realtek Soundchip und sonst hätte ich noch ne TerraTec Aureon 5.1 PCI.

Und kann ich statt den 5 Boxen auch nor 2+Subwoofer anstecken?


----------



## Madz (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

Alle Fragen kann ich dir bejahen. Den AVR schliesst du per optischem Kabel an und als Verstärker würde ich eher was in Richtung Onkyo TX Sr 508 o.Ä. kaufen, weil die ein Einmessystem haben


----------



## Sash (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

bei dem system teufel concept s, was ich meinen eltern geschenkt habe, hatte ich auf tests gehört. ähm also gelesen, dann die boxen bestellt und weil die gut sind behalten. bei teufel kann man bei nicht gefallen die dinger innerhalb so und soviel wochen zurückschicken.


----------



## Madz (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*



> bei dem system teufel concept s, was ich meinen eltern geschenkt habe, hatte ich auf tests gehört. ähm also gelesen, dann die boxen bestellt und weil die gut sind behalten.


Lautsprecher kauft man aber nicht so. Da das Hirn nur ein sehr kurzes Gedächtnis für Töne hat, muss man schon 1:1 vergleichen, um Stärken und Schwächen bzw. den eigenen GEschmack herausiltern zu können.

Besonders wenn man kaum oder keine Erfahrung mit Hi-Fi hat, hörst sich das gammeligste, schlimmstenfalls noch überteute (Bose) System wie die Offenbarung schlechthin an.

Trifft der User nach einiger Zeit auf ein anderes System, ist die Chance aus allen Wolken zu fallen und maßlos enttäuscht zu sein recht hoch. Deshalb MUSS man für Audioprodukte mehrere Fachhändler besuchen und dort die eigenen Originalcds probehören.


----------



## Sash (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

tja nur bei teufel geht das nicht, sind aber laut ALLER test die besten in der preisklasse.. also vertraute ich dem und wurde nicht enttäuscht. ich hab ein verdammt gut gehör, und für filme/tv reicht das vollkommen.


----------



## buba (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

Na, immer wieder das Teufel gebashe...
Klar, wenn man NUR Musik hören will, dann greift man vielleicht wirklich besser zu einer anderen Marke. Ein 5.1 System das nicht auf großen Front Standboxen beruht fällt meist aus.
Klar, man sollte sich mal umgeschaut haben was es sonst noch gibt... 
Wie der Thread Ersteller schon meinte: einem geschenktem Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul.
Er hat die Boxen PUNKT. Also gehts um nen AVR.

Ich hab mir nen Pioneer 920 geholt und es bisher nicht bereut. Ob der fürs Schlafzimmer die allerbeste Wahl wäre weiss ich jedoch nicht. Die Bedienung könnte einfacher sein. Klang gefällt mir recht gut! Wennst nen Denon nimmst oder doch nen Onkyo: Deine Ansprüche scheinen nicht im High End Bereich zu liegen, also sag ich mal: Nimm das beste Angebot...


----------



## Madz (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*



> tja nur bei teufel geht das nicht, sind aber laut ALLER test die besten in der preisklasse.. also vertraute ich dem und wurde nicht enttäuscht. ich hab ein verdammt gut gehör, und für filme/tv reicht das vollkommen.


Man kann Soundtechnik nicht "benchmarken", wie eine Graka oder eine CPU. Auf Tests gebe ich deshalb wenig, da sie nur den äusserst subjektiven, persönlichen Hörgeschmack des Redakteurs wiedergeben.


----------



## Xion4 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

Also, vorweg muss man sagen, so schlecht können die Teufel generell nicht sein, unabhängig von den Tests, denn den Namen müssen sie ja irgendwoher haben.

Aber: man darf auch nicht vergessen, ein Großteil der Teufelkäufer sind Erstkäufer, somit kennen sie kaum was anderes, und wie Madz schon sagt, da sich der Klang auch noch immer an der jeweiligen Umgebung bricht/ändert, und man den Unterschied nicht im Kopf behält, merkts halt keiner.

Ich hatte ein Lidl System Bench KH02, hielt es für den Preis von 150€ damals für ne glatte 1. Ich kannte aber auch nichts anderes. So, dort habe ich dann erst den sogenannten Verstärker gegen einen Denon 1610 getauscht, was schon mal viel brachte, ich mein, ein Verstärker der genausoviel wiegt wie ein alter DVD Player kann auch nicht gut sein.

Und seit gestern, ich stand nämlich vor der Wahl Teufel oder was anderes, habe ich dem AVR endlich taugliche Boxen beiseite gestellt. Die Wharfedale Crystal 3. Leider muss ein Frontspeaker getauscht werden, aber okay. Ein richtig großer Unterschied, und zu meiner Schande muss ich eingestehen, ich habe auch taub gekauft.

Hatte mich erst auf die Jamo S606 HCS3 fixiert, aber dank passender Beratung aufgrund der Größe unseres Wohnzimmers für was deutlich kleineres entschieden. Vielen Dank an Herrn Lüttman von lostinhifi.

Ursprünglich sollte es das Motiv 6 werden, weil optisch ne glatte eins, und es super in unser Wohnzimmer gepasst hätte, aber ich konnte mir niht vorstellen das Lautsprecher mit sowenig Volumen nen guten Klang erzeugen können.

Dazu gabs noch nen kleinen Sub, ich Idiot wollte erst nen Jamo Sub 650 nehmen, aber das hätte böse geendet.

Back to Topic: ich bin mit meinem Denon zufrieden, wobei ich bereue letztes Jahr gekauft zu haben und nicht einen der 11er Serie. Mit Glück lässt sich aber günstig ein 1911er finden, und dann sollte man nicht zögern.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

Also irgendwie artet das aus wie im Hifi Forum, 

Zum einen scheints hier absolute Danon Fanboys zu geben ( dabei gibts viel viel mehr marken die Denon das wasser reichen können ) zum anderen scheints hier die absoluten Teufel Hasser und Teufel Fanboys zu geben. 

Is ja schrecklich O_o 

@TE ich frag mal ganz anders, wieviel geld bist du den bereit max auszugeben für nen AVR ? Also wenn du besonderen wert auf Raumklang legst und die Dolby Surround Effekte gut sein sollen. Schau mal bei Yamaha vorbei, die machen meiner meinung nach mitunter die besten DSP ( Digitalen Sound Prozessor, welcher für Dolby Digital usw verantwortlich ist ) 
Und die Verstärker von Yamaha sind top geräte. 


PS : Receiver werden immer Verstärker mit Radio genannt, egal ob Mono, Stereo, 5.1. Verstärker mit Radio = Receiver.


----------



## Learcor (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*



dfence schrieb:


> @TE ich frag mal ganz anders, wieviel geld bist du den bereit max auszugeben für nen AVR ?



Gute Frage und natürlich so wenig wie möglich, aber maximal 300€.
Ich hab jetzt gesehen, dass es die Yamaha AVRs schon für 190€ gibt. 



Ach und noch ne Frage. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die meisten AVRs gar keine Scart Anschluss haben. Wie soll ich dann das Bildsignal an meinen Röhrenbildschrim kriegen?

p.s: Neuer Tv kommt wahrscheinlich mitte März


----------



## Sash (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

du hast noch röhre?


----------



## Learcor (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*



Sash schrieb:


> du hast noch röhre?



Ja, hat mir bis jetzt immer gereicht und so ein halbwegs guter Tv ist ja auch nicht gerade billig für einen Schüler. Mitte März müsste das Geld dann aber für ein 37Zoll LED/LCD reichen.
Läuft dass dann auf einem Röhrenbildschirm?


----------



## Sash (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

öhm nö wenn du nur geräte mit hdmi hast brauchst du so ein hdmi/scart wandler. ka wie wo es sowas gibt.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

Also den billigsten Yamaha würd ich jetz nicht nehmen, aber so ab der RX-V4xx serie 

Was Scart angeht, also zumindest bei den Yamahas findest du meistens noch 2-3 Composite Video ein und ausgänge. Die kannst du mit deiner röhre nutzen, brauchst halt Adapter von Scart auf Composite falls deine geräte keinen direkten Composite ausgang haben. 

Da wär z.b der hier 
Yamaha RX-V467 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder schau halt mal was da noch so feines gibt 
HiFi-Komponenten/Receiver Yamaha, A/V (Audio/Video) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


@Sash naja das geht schon, es gibt auch einige Yamahas die bieten die Funktion von Composite auf HDMI das bild auszugeben, bei Yamaha wird das als, Analog Video auf HDMI Aufwärtskonvertierung bezeichnet.


----------



## Learcor (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

Hallo Leute,
ich bedanke mich nochmal für eure Hilfe und leider muss ich euch jetzt schon wieder belästigen.

Ich habe heute meinen Onkel besucht und mir das ganze Audio-Zeug nochmal etwas genauer erklären lassen.
Er meinte dann so, dass er sich in den nächsten Monaten einen neune AVR kaufen werde, da sein jetziger AVR nicht genug Power für seine Anlage habe.
Und jetzt kommst: 
Dann sagte er noch, wenn ich bis dahin warte, dann würde er mir seinen jetzigen AVR schenken!!!

Also hab ich mir schnell einen neune Plan geschmiedet.
Ich werde dann den AVR meines Onkels nehmen und damit die Boxen bis dahin nicht einstauben, wollte ich sie als 2.1 System am PC anschließen.

Wenn ich den AVR meines Onkels dann habe, kommen die Boxen als 5.1 System an den TV und kaufe mir kleiner Boxen für meinen Pc.

So und nun brauche ich ne Kaufempfehlung für nen Verstärker. Muss nicht das beste sein, um so billiger um so besser, sollte aber schon  so  Mittelklasse sein. Konkret dachte ich da so an 100€-200€.



Bitte dankeschön!!!


----------



## Sash (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

willst du nicht einfach warten? oder den verstärker mit kleineren boxen zusammen später auch noch am pc verwenden? 
Onkyo A 9155 Stereo-Vollverstärker schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Denon PMA 510 AE Stereo Vollverstärker schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
^^ich würd den denon nehmen.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

Ich glaub ich nenn das bald Denon Fanboy Forum  

Ich würd mir was kleines billiges auf Ebay schiesen, soll ja eh nur fürn übergang sein. Da bekommste für 50€ teilweise geräte die dem Denon oder dem verlinkten Onkyo überlegen sind. Das sind halt teilweise 20-30 jahre alte Geräte, aber das ist absolut nix negatives bei Verstärkern. 

Is halt die frage ob du zwingend was neues willst, oder es eben auch gebraucht sein darf.


----------



## Learcor (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*



Sash schrieb:


> willst du nicht einfach warten? oder den verstärker mit kleineren boxen zusammen später auch noch am pc verwenden?




Ich würde dann später den Verstärker mit kleiner Boxen weiterhin am PC betreiben.

Achja und da fällt mir gerade ein,dass ich dafür wohl noch ne Soundkarte benötige.
Was soll ich da nehmen? Creative, Asus? (sollte wieder nicht zu teuer sein)


----------



## p00nage (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

ne xonar dx


----------



## Sash (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

zum spielen ne creative x-fi, für musik und co ne xonar oder sowas.. mußt aber schauen ob du die digital zum verstärker anschliessen willst oder analog. weil der verstärker muß dann ja einen eingang haben. ich würd mir an deiner stelle zum musik hören am pc den denon holen und die xonar, analog reicht eigentlich.


----------



## Learcor (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*



p00nage schrieb:


> ne xonar dx




Zwei dumme Fragen:
1. Kann ich an nem Stereo Verstärker auch noch ein Subwoofer hengen, sprich 2.1?
2. Die Soundkarte verbinde ich mit dem Verstärker über einen optischen Ausgang. Denn kann ich beim Asus Xonar DX nicht erkennen. Oder?


----------



## Madz (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

1. Ja, wenn der Amp einen Sub Ausgang besitzt

2. Da reicht dann auch der Onboard  Sound.


----------



## Learcor (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*



Madz schrieb:


> 2. Da reicht dann auch der Onboard  Sound.



Verstehe ich nicht, sry.
Wie kann ich das bei ner OnBoard Karten machen?


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Verstärker für 5.1 Anlage*

Über den optischen Ausgang davon. Bei der DX wird der übrogens per Adapter realisiert .


----------

